# Topical Anesthesia used mainly  for children



## Jujohnson07 (May 16, 2011)

I am having a problem finding the code for a topical solution (let solution) which is used mainly on children, everything is coming up injection or IV. This is a oral solution. Help???


----------



## NaliniAAPC (May 17, 2011)

Hi,
A topical anesthetic is a local anesthetic that is used to numb the surface of a body part. They can be used to numb any area of the skin as well as the front of the eyeball, the inside of the nose, ear or throat, the anus and the genital area[1]. Topical anesthetics are available in creams, ointments, aerosols, sprays, lotions, and jellies[2]. Examples include benzocaine, butamben, dibucaine, lidocaine, oxybuprocaine, pramoxine, proparacaine, proxymetacaine, and tetracaine (also named amethocaine)

Hope it helps..
Nalini CPC


----------



## Jujohnson07 (May 18, 2011)

would you have any suggestion on which code to use, all CPT lead to IV or injection, and I can't seem to find one in HCPCS, which is where I thought it would be. Surely this is codeable??? I would think... just not sure
Thanks


----------



## ollielooya (May 18, 2011)

This is bundled into the procedure and is not payable according to the CPT Surgical Package Definition on p. 52 of the AMA edition. It is stated ".....In defining the specific servies "included" in a given CPT surgical code the following services are always included in addition to the operation per se..." 

 The first bulleted item states "local infiltration, metacarpal/metatarsal/digital block or topical anesthesia which would apply in your case.

This is my understanding...

Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------

